# Cellphone Question



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Dear TSF,
I own a Samsung S3 Galaxy, recently the charging port became damaged.
Sprint my carrier, requires a 175.00 downpayment for a new phone.
But I can take it to a Cellphone Repair shop, and they will charge me 75.00
to replace the charger port. Also I've just learned that there is a High-speed charger port (a variant of a mini-usb) But I don't know what phones have that.
I am bringing this up because, my old mini-USB has a pin type key in the middle that becomes bent, essentially breaking my phone. And thought the new 
Ultra High Speed Mini USB, looked like a better design.
Can someone please tell me what the best decision would be on this topic?
Thank you


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

If you have the money, then imo, a newer phone would be better. If you tend to use the port a lot for other than charging, you may want to get a phone that you can do or add wireless charging. not sure why you would nee a mini usb but you may want to provide a link to what you are talking about.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you extend your Sprint contract, they'll give you a credit towards a new Smartphone. If you are willing to settle for an old fashioned basic phone, they have a couple of free models again based on a two year contract extension.


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Edited Version of my last post, I think it makes my question a little easier to answer


I own a Samsung S3 Galaxy, recently the charging port became damaged.
my old mini-USB has a pin type key, in the middle that becomes bent, essentially breaking my phone. And thought the new 
Ultra High Speed Mini USB, looked like a better design.
(1)Sprint my carrier, requires a 175.00 downpayment for a new phone.
But (2) I can take it to a Cellphone Repair shop, and they will charge me 75.00
to replace the charger port. Also I've just learned that there is a High-speed charger port (a variant of a mini-usb) But I don't know what phones have that. (3) Or if I can install one on my old phone.

Can someone please tell me what the best decision would be on this topic?
Thank you


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I gave you my answer, also please reply to my question with a specific link tof the exact high speed charger you are talking about so we can give a specific and accurate answer.


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Here are the two different charger chords in question

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61ntIPtu-DL._SX425_.jpg













http://img.qv3.net/products15/2015012510997.jpg


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The best solution if you're confident of your skills is to replace the port yourself: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otDotETca0A


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Corday, did you forget that HTTPS links truncate the thread, we have to edit out the S.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You'll want to stick with the original charging port. The phone was never designed for that kind of charging speed.


----------

